# Tandem VS Single Axle



## Jeff Zierden

What are the pro's and con's to having a tandem axle trailer vs a single axle trailer?

Also, does a V-nose make a noticable differance?

The reason I ask is because on our last trip pulling our 6X12 flat front single axle trailer my truck only got 7.5 mpg. Looking to upgrade next year and was wondering if any of this would help.


----------



## james.hunter

What kind of truck are you using?


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Here is a pic of the current rig:









1994 F-150 w/ 5.8L V8


----------



## dblkluk

7 mpg???? OUCH!!
Those 351's are thirsty pigs.....

If you're comparing apples to apples (same size trailers) tandem axles will pull nicer.
V fronts also pull a bit nicer than the flat fronts. Not a ton, but in a head wind you will notice the difference.

IMO To see better MPG you're better off taking a look at your tow vehicle.
I pull the same trailer with an 06 F150 with the 5.4l and get around 11-12 in average conditions. I also pull with a 98 Chev 1/2 ton with a 350 and see about the same mileage

A couple things to check on your trailer are the tire and wheels.
Are the tires radials? Are they 14" or 15" wheels.This could make a difference in how your trailer pulls.

If you get around 7 with your current trailer and upgrade to a say a 7x14
tandem (v-front or not) Your mileage will not get better.


----------



## Horsager

Drive slower.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Plain and simple, gas vehicles suck the gas when pulling trailers. They just shift too much.


----------



## Horsager

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Plain and simple, gas vehicles suck the gas when pulling trailers. They just shift too much.


Just lock out overdrive and they'll rarely shift unless horribly underpowered, like a v-6 in a full-size rig pulling a trailer.

I've also got a 5.4L Ford ('05) and see similar mileage to dblkluk. I tow a trailer 7,000-10,000mi/yr. Mostly a boat trailer, the boat/motor/trailer combo is 3000#ish. The boat/motor/trailer is roughly 25' long. I'm trying to give an idea of weight/length/wind resistance you could extrapolate to an enclosed trailer.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I guess I should have put they shift too much, or really chug the gas with overdrive off. I have hauled smaller trailers with my 2000 5.4L F150, into a 30 mph headwind hauling 2,000-3,000 pounds. Took it out of overdrive and could watch the gas gauge drop. Slightly oversized tires don't help either.

I really want a diesel. You hit wind or hills and the truck doesn't shift, you just watch the boost jump a few PSI.


----------



## Horsager

maple lake duck slayer said:


> I really want a diesel. You hit wind or hills and the truck doesn't shift, you just watch the boost jump a few PSI.


And then they suck down the diesel. And if it breaks it'll cost 2x-3x as much to fix along with the extra $4000-$7000 extra up front.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

To each there own I guess. Wasn't trying to start a pissing match. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk

Some advice for you maple lake, if your truck is shifting too much you are puttinga terrible amount of wear on your tranny..
If your pulling a load ..never pull in overdrive.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I run a Diesel, and like Horsager said a break down really sucks with it. Put $4000 into a new motor. Duramax $6500 like $4000 for injector installs on a duramax. Great truck nice milage depending on which truck in perticular you get. I got 10 pulling 75 into a large head wind this weekend. Up hills I would drop to about 65. Stick shift with 4-10 gears. I feel really gay when I go to pass someone and then they repass me up the hill, then I repass them......

I would say a new truck is a good option, but v-front is a must in my opinion. Get a tounge extension though. I have put two tailgates through the front of the v going up driveways, and business aproaches. NOT COOL. they make them so dang short. 
GOOD LUCK>

ohh and your biggest problem is it's a FORD> :lol:

Had to sorry.


----------



## Horsager

maple lake duck slayer said:


> To each there own I guess. Wasn't trying to start a pissing match. :beer:


Not starting a pissing match. Look into the costs associated with owning a diesel though. $80+ oil changes. 2 expensive batteries. Clogged injectors are mucho denero. Starters need to be replaced more often and they're over $1000 too. Etc, Etc, Etc.

If you're running long distances or pulling very heavy loads (or both) a Diesel is a great option. If you're using a diesel for in town short trips, daily driver situations it'll turn into a headache. Those short trips don't allow things to get up to optimum operating temps. Glow plugs load up, injectors plug much faster and the exhaust system isn't allowed to regenerate properly. Not sure if this is still true or not but at one time not only did you need to allow your motor to warm up a bit by idling, but, it was also recomemded you allow the motor to idle a bit before shutting down to allow the turbo to cool.

I've got two very good friends who both run Diesel shops I'm only relaying what they told me when I thought I needed a diesel truck.

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I know. You make some very good points. My Dad is on his third Powerstroke, and many of my friends have Powerstrokes, Cummins, and Duramax. I guess I just haven't seen that much go wrong with any of those vehicles, especially with quite a few of them heavily modified.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I run two powerstrokes in the winter for snow removal talk about a headache. one is a 1997 and one is an 2002 both piles of crap in my opinion. Good power for pushing snow, but just plain junk. I say for pulling Duramax all the way. The cummins is a great motor also. Even better milage then the Duramax. Cummins with a stick is great, but then like Horsager said you have a 6 gallon oil bill every time you get it changed and like a $30 filter. NOT COOL.

Good luck


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Thanks for the replies guys. I really wish I had the cash to get a new truck right now but this one will have to do for another season. I should have mentioned that when I gout 7 mpg it was into a head wind and I had it out of overdrive the entire trip. Most of the trip was also going 70mph down I-94.

I agree with you guys that buying a diesel is not worth it for most hunters. Unless you need it for business use, the few time you would need it, the half ton gas trucks should be able to do the job. Thanks again.

P.S. I'm Ford for life!! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Jeff that sounds like half the problem!!

:lol:


----------



## Decoyer

Not to start a GM vs Ford debate, but if you guys were going to by a half ton truck right now what would you get? I'm looking to buy in the next year or so and am thinking of a GMC with the 5.3 L, I was thinking of a GMC or Chevy 6.0 L 3/4 ton but I heard the gas mileage is TERRIBLE on these trucks. If I decide to go 3/4 ton I'll just go diesel, and that isn't in my budget right now. I'm not one that would want to by a brand new truck, more looking at a lease trade-in, thinking 06 or 07 by the time I am ready to buy.

Thanks


----------



## dblkluk

Zach,
This is my opinion only so take it for what its worth  
I had an 03 Chev 1/2 with the 5.3l.
Pros..
Smooth ride. 
Good gas mileage 17-19 highway
Plush interior with lots of gadgets (LS w/leather & Bose etc..)

Cons..
Soft suspension, rough off road ride
Terrible torque for pulling (very disappointed in the 5.3l)
Constantly down shifting when pulling a heavy load and the mileage sucked when a trailer was hooked up to it. 
Lots of little problems (gauge cluster went out, power windows quit, wheel bearings, and the front end was getting loose when I traded it) 
Not to mention the tranny...

I have never been a huge Ford guy but, after a lot of debate with my wife (her dad was a GM dealer for years) we decided on trading for an 06 F-150 fx4 5.4l

Pros..
Rides like a truck..(I bought a truck not a car .. should ride like one)
Lots of room in the interior (crew cab)
Lots of torque..not the fastest off the line, but the power when pulling makes up for it.
Hook a trailer up and the rear end doesn't squat to the ground.

Cons ...
Not the best mileage 14-17 maybe on the highway
Black interior..not good for dusty roads :wink: 
No keyhole on the passenger side door lock (very minor I know...  )

Overall.. The ford fits our needs very well and wouldn't hesitate to get another. Although next one will be a 3/4 ton powerstroke..between my wife and I, 50% of our miles are towing a trailer, and 90% are highway.


----------



## seymore

The biggest advantage to my mind of a tandem axle trailer is that they are easier to back up. Having the extra axle causes the tires to drag and the trailer will turn in a slower, more predictable manner. Single axles will turn on a dime, which can be good, but in my experience, it's a headache more often than not. I'd a thousand times rather pull a tandem.

Of course, you have to consider that you have twice the tires to replace, too.


----------



## TANATA

Decoyer said:


> Not to start a GM vs Ford debate, but if you guys were going to by a half ton truck right now what would you get? I'm looking to buy in the next year or so and am thinking of a GMC with the 5.3 L, I was thinking of a GMC or Chevy 6.0 L 3/4 ton but I heard the gas mileage is TERRIBLE on these trucks. If I decide to go 3/4 ton I'll just go diesel, and that isn't in my budget right now. I'm not one that would want to by a brand new truck, more looking at a lease trade-in, thinking 06 or 07 by the time I am ready to buy.
> 
> Thanks


Yets not jack his post.

I would rather have a tandem. Carry more weight and they're more stable and predictable. Since axles are for snowmobile trailers and 10 foot or smaller trailers IMO.


----------



## glaciallakeslds

im running a 6 x 16 with v front and tandems. mostly went for the tandems because tracks alot better in the wind, easier to back up, and i wanted a trailer a bit bigger than a single axle would handle. the only down fall to having tandems on a smaller trailer is that it will cost you about a grand more. but i feel it is worth it if you might be close to maxing out the weight on a single.

im pulling it with a diesel and don;t plan on changing that. I get a kick out of how all you guys complain about an $80 oil change. if you put AMSoil synthetic and a good filter (100 bucks total) you can run 15-20K on a round . not so bad and more convienent!


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Thought I would dig up an old thread I started and give you guys an update. After much debate I decided to bite the bullet and buy a new truck. I upgraded to a 2004 FX4. It handles the trailer much better then the old truck and I think I got like 12 mpg on the same trip this year that we took last year. Look what you guys made me do. LOL :beer:


----------



## tarren

If you are comparing point to point, so tandem axle is a good option because it tows straighter and more stable at highway speeds, it is more durable and stable. It prevents the trailer from bouncing effects so the contents are less likely to move and also prevents from bouncing on the hitch. but it limits the turning radius of trailer and the Tyre can slide sideways and scrape, also heavier to tow which impacts fuel economy. While single axle weigh less weight and good for towing and fuel economy but it is weaker than tandem axle, so it is advisable not to go with single axle.


----------

